# OT: Ask IceMan23and3 A Question



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Due to a recent award being bestowed upon me (its this forum's MVP) I have decided to offer a little bit of insight into your mind as well as answer some questions you may have regarding life, the league, socio-political relations. Nothing is off limits.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Ask IceMan23and3 A Question*

General secretion?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Ask IceMan23and3 A Question*



Aussie Baller said:


> General secretion?


That's not a question.... that's.... that's just two words with a question mark.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Ask IceMan23and3 A Question*



IceMan23and3 said:


> That's not a question.... that's.... that's just two words with a question mark.


Touche


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Ask IceMan23and3 A Question*

OK OK OK OK I got a question...

Red vs Blue?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Ask IceMan23and3 A Question*



Aussie Baller said:


> OK OK OK OK I got a question...
> 
> Red vs Blue?


Blue.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Ask IceMan23and3 A Question*

Where'd you get the name Iceman23and3?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Ask IceMan23and3 A Question*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Where'd you get the name Iceman23and3?


I got the nickname of Ice back in highschool when I trash talked one of my former friends to tears at a party. My buddy said that I was cold as ice. He then started calling me Ice. Then around my stoner friends he'd call me Ice, and they started calling me Iceman.... probably in reference to Top Gun. But now that's my nickname. Iceman. I know, kinda lame because of Top Gun, but what can you do? It's better than STAT. I chose the number 23 for Jordan because he is basketball and I chose the number 3 for Marbury... my favorite player.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Ask IceMan23and3 A Question*

where you from?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Ask IceMan23and3 A Question*



Kekai said:


> where you from?


Born and raised in Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

why is marbury your favorite player?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> why is marbury your favorite player?


He has all the abilities to be one of the greatest players ever in this league. Given the chance, he can do great things for a team. It's unfortunate that he has been on team after team filled with crappy to terrible players (his greatest success was with the Suns but they were young). If he were to stay with the Suns, I believe that we would be in a great position to win. His passing is top notch. He has the best crossover in the league (yes better than AI), a great scorer, defender, PG rebounder, and a very friendly guy. I remember when LB got his first new car as a rookie, it was a Tahoe or some SUV like that. Marbury called up one of his mechanic guys, had him come to the arena during practice and put $20,000 rims on LB's car! 

I've just always thought that he is one of the best players in the league and when he breaks out, it will be something special.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

lets see a picture of mr ice?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kekai said:


> lets see a picture of mr ice?


sure. Here's me getting off a train in the middle of nowhere... I think it's the border between Spain and France....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't you think Marbury would've "broken out" by now? He's already 30.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Don't you think Marbury would've "broken out" by now? He's already 30.


As was Nash when he broke out with Phoenix.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> As was Nash when he broke out with Phoenix.



2 different players and 2 different situations.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> 2 different players and 2 different situations*?*


fixed it.

Yes they are two different players, but I do believe that Marbury is probably the most talented PG in the NBA right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> fixed it.
> 
> Yes they are two different players, but I do believe that Marbury is probably the most talented PG in the NBA right now.



It was right the way I had it.


And, he's not.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

You mean naturally talented? Because I'd have to give that one to Baron Davis. Doesn't make him a great point guard, just that he has all the skills to be a great point guard.

Baron's problem is health. Marbury's got more than one problem to deal with, at this point.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

dont you hate pants?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dont you have to be an expert to be able to have one of these?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> dont you hate pants?


Yes, yes I do. That's why I like short shorts. Gives me more room to move. I don't understand this fad of wearing shorts so low that they are almost pants...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> Dont you have to be an expert to be able to have one of these?


Yes, self-proclaimed or otherwise.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

who wears short shorts?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> who wears short shorts?


I wear short shorts.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

you wears short shorts?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aussie Baller said:


> you wears short shorts?


yes, for running and swimming.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

I like short shorts


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

By popular demand, I'm bumping this thread.


----------

